
The TikTok Oracle Grift: Insiders Hunting for a Tech Company the President Liked - edward
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200915/17231545313/tiktok-oracle-grift-insiders-admit-they-went-hunting-tech-company-president-liked.shtml
======
yamrzou
This was on the front page, and suddently moved to the fourth one. Was it
downranked by a moderator? I found it to be an interesting story.

